# Fish are in Cleveland!



## Limitman

Looks like the fish have started to arrive in Cleveland. We fished out of Wildwood 35-40 fow. We trolled between 72nd and Wildwood. First pass we got 12 yesterday then the winds picked up pretty good out of the Northwest. We chipped away at 8 more for a total of 20 walleye and 3 steelhead. Walleyes were average 4-5 pounders. We left about 11 when it really started to howl. Bandits 80 back seemed to work. Color didn’t matter. The crazy thing was the speed. 2.0-2.3 mph gps seemed to get them to strike. Water temp 49-50. Fish marks were scattered throughout the area. Could have stayed and got the last 4 fish but it was cold and windy!


----------



## Gonefishing57

Thanks, can't wait to get up there!


----------



## moondog5814

Thanks for the post Limitman. You always provide great info. God, I can't wait to get out.


----------



## DHower08

Does anyone cast erie dearies this early for them


----------



## set-the-drag

I usually start mid May


----------



## captainshotgun

DHower08 said:


> Does anyone cast erie dearies this early for them


Yes


----------



## TRIPLE-J

DHower08 said:


> Does anyone cast erie dearies this early for them


Yes and do very well too


----------



## SNOOK5151

Awesome thanks for the report


----------



## swone

Good looking out with this post, really appreciate the information


----------



## DHower08

Thanks guys we have typically been starting mid to late may with casting them


----------



## TRIPLE-J

Mayfly rigs work great too


----------



## monte39

Good to hear! I was going to try next weekend.


----------



## alumadude

Went out today put in at wildwood. Drifted shallow 18 to 29 fow with strong west wind. Marked very little not a bite trolled 35 to 42 fow with bandits 80 back. Maybe someone can help me get the skunk out of my boat


----------



## Limitman

alumadude said:


> Went out today put in at wildwood. Drifted shallow 18 to 29 fow with strong west wind. Marked very little not a bite trolled 35 to 42 fow with bandits 80 back. Maybe someone can help me get the skunk out of my boat


Were u marking when u were trolling? We were west of Wildwood all day Sunday. I’m sure the fish are swimming around a lot cause it was kind of rough out of the North since Sunday. Bad Barbie bandit did well for us.


----------



## shomethacrappies

Got 12 in between 72nd and Wildwood 40-42 fow gold and black bandits 65-90 back flicker minnows 70-90 back 1.8 to 2.0sp


----------



## Bass knuckles

shomethacrappies said:


> Got 12 in between 72nd and Wildwood 40-42 fow gold and black bandits 65-90 back flicker minnows 70-90 back 1.8 to 2.0sp
> View attachment 469096


What’s that water temp out of Cleveland area?


----------



## shomethacrappies

Bass knuckles said:


> What’s that water temp out of Cleveland area?


51


----------



## DiverDux

shomethacrappies said:


> Got 12 in between 72nd and Wildwood 40-42 fow gold and black bandits 65-90 back flicker minnows 70-90 back 1.8 to 2.0sp
> View attachment 469096


How long did it take you to get those twelve fish?


----------



## Uglystix

What size flicker minnow do you run on Erie?


----------



## alumadude

Limitman said:


> Were u marking when u were trolling? We were west of Wildwood all day Sunday. I’m sure the fish are swimming around a lot cause it was kind of rough out of the North since Sunday. Bad Barbie bandit did well for us.


no not really. i was east of wildwood. wanted to go west but west wind chop made it tough with my 16.5 boat by myself. been on erie enough to know at this time of year fish are not everywhere. ill get them next time


----------



## Carpn

Uglystix said:


> What size flicker minnow do you run on Erie?


Myself I run the 11s most of the time but there are plenty of times the 9s do well too . 
I run the size 9 flicker shads also .


----------



## shomethacrappies

DiverDux said:


> How long did it take you to get those twelve fish?


3hrs


----------



## shomethacrappies

Uglystix said:


> What size flicker minnow do you run on Erie?


I run size 11


----------



## HappySnag

alumadude said:


> no not really. i was east of wildwood. wanted to go west but west wind chop made it tough with my 16.5 boat by myself. been on erie enough to know at this time of year fish are not everywhere. ill get them next time


i beleve we are catching local fish,i got one and she was ful off eigs.
when you were out the fish were negative,people got only few fish,day before they bite to 3am,everybody was geting them.


----------



## normster30

Out of WW, trolled to Gordon Park and back with son and grandson this afternoon. Got 13 in the box, missed a few including 2 chrome. All in 40 fow. Used elite 8 , flicker shad p-20's bandits, they all caught fish, maybe some purple in the lure worked best. Very nice day on the lake, zero rain and little wind.


----------



## alumadude

normster30 said:


> Out of WW, trolled to Gordon Park and back with son and grandson this afternoon. Got 13 in the box, missed a few including 2 chrome. All in 40 fow. Used elite 8 , flicker shad p-20's bandits, they all caught fish, maybe some purple in the lure worked best. Very nice day on the lake, zero rain and little wind.


what kinda speed were you trolling? i tried to stay 2.0 to 2.3 but was tough going west against the waves


----------



## normster30

alumadude said:


> what kinda speed were you trolling? i tried to stay 2.0 to 2.3 but was tough going west against the waves


1.8 to 2.1 seem the best. We didn't spot many fish. just a couple of small pods we went over, 2 trolls back and forth. Out about 3 1/2 hrs. Finished at 7 PM. Lite wind till about 6.


----------



## gbhunter

Thanks for the reports. Starting to show promise.


----------



## c. j. stone

alumadude said:


> Went out today put in at wildwood. Drifted shallow 18 to 29 fow with strong west wind. Marked very little not a bite trolled 35 to 42 fow with bandits 80 back. Maybe someone can help me get the skunk out of my boat


Go out of Edgewater, troll the light house area,(go late afternoon, fish into dark).


----------



## mmtchell

It's a mud pit with all the rain we had ...maybe a week


----------



## set-the-drag

Just saw a shot from the draft it looks like chocolate milk with crap floating all over. Gonna be a few days but more rain is coming. 185th would be a better choice


----------



## Limitman

A friend of mine went out of 72nd today. Not sure of their program but they ended with 8. I know the same area 40-45. They said they didn’t mark much but did catch. If I get more info will post.


----------



## Mike_13

Got my limit plus one bonus throwback out of 72nd today. Trolled the mudline in 40-43 FOW. Marks were better early this morning and scattered as the day went on. Those fish were on the move! Went back through multiple waypoints from today and the screen was blank. Fished from 8-12.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Question?

I'm heading to East 55th in morning for some shore fishing along the wall then up out on rocks. Anyone know of water clarity there? 

Don.


----------



## set-the-drag

Terrible. Drove down there today the mudline was not to far out but inside the wall was bad


----------



## set-the-drag

Id probably go further away from the river if possible


----------



## kdn

We fished today out of E 72nd area. We started out in 39 fow trolling NNW in the muddy water until we hit the clear area. Along this mud line we picked up 4 or 5 fish the first pass and then turned around as the screen went blank with very little signs of baitfish or larger fish. On the pass heading SSE back into the mudline we picked up another 4 or 5 including a double. We fished into 39 fow and turned NNW again. Finished with 15 fish. All nice sized. Nothing to have to measure (large or small), we released all fish except for one for dinner tomorrow. Hot colors were Pink and fruit dots bandits and MRVIN TOP 20. Best distance back was 60' and 70' but 90' picked a few as did 60'. Pretty nice day on the water. Not looking too favorable all week with spotty rain and higher winds. 

I Chase Her Charters


----------



## HappySnag

when the fish desapeer from fish finder,they did not left,they turned positive and rose up,the minows were on top water,i cast and in 30' water the lure hit water 3 turn on reel fish on.the fish was 3' from surfice off water,size from 20" to 28".
there is mud line contantly changing like zig zag line,you are 100 yards in mud 20 minutes later you are in clear 100 yards from mud line.
the darknes off mud line create feeding zone.


----------



## Robbed Again!!

Great post can’t wait to get out there been working on the boat so much it is about time to fish and it’s nice to know that we don’t have to go that far to get them but of course now the winds blowing when you’re done fixing your boat. See you guys out there soon.


----------



## dropthetailgate

Thanks for reporting


----------



## RICKJAY

DHower08 said:


> Does anyone cast erie dearies this early for them


USED RED AND WHITE DEARIES IN 37 FOW AND GOT 2 WIND KICKED AND WENT IN


----------



## Eyegagger

Don't put the hair jigs up yet either handled 30 walleye off gold coast area only caught two trolling bandits caught over 20 fish on black and purple hair jigs and quite a few on green as well half a night crawler most fish have been ranging between 23 and 30 in was able to land 2 11 and a half pounders multiple tens and the list goes on released a lot of fish on Tuesday 15 f o w the two fish that I caught trolling were 2.5 mph on shallow bandit reflection color and shallow perfect 10 Marvin the Martian we're only 16 17 in and were released. Was just flat out another awesome day on the best freshwater fishery there is! I have not seen fish this consistent nor this large in this area for a long time!


----------



## Robbed Again!!

Eyegagger said:


> Don't put the hair jigs up yet either handled 30 walleye off gold coast area only caught two trolling bandits caught over 20 fish on black and purple hair jigs and quite a few on green as well half a night crawler most fish have been ranging between 23 and 30 in was able to land 2 11 and a half pounders multiple tens and the list goes on released a lot of fish on Tuesday 15 f o w the two fish that I caught trolling were 2.5 mph on shallow bandit reflection color and shallow perfect 10 Marvin the Martian we're only 16 17 in and were released. Was just flat out another awesome day on the best freshwater fishery there is! I have not seen fish this consistent nor this large in this area for a long time!
> View attachment 469539
> View attachment 469541


Real nice job it’s so hard to change over from trolling to jigs great moves nothing like catching walleye on jigs keep up the good work thanks for the great report.


----------



## alumadude

went out yesterday about 8:00am from wildwood. it was very calm so i decided to troll 35 to 42 fow got 0. decided to drift shallow as the wind picked up out of the n.east. got 3 walleye 17" 18" 19" and missed a couple. 1 11" perch and a couple monster sheephead. it was fun


to troll


----------



## E Leigh

Thanks for all the helpful reports. We launched from E 72 and cruised around until we found good marks. Ended up west of the crib pretty much by ourselves. Fish came on bandits 45-80 back. No particular color stood out. My little guy got his first Erie eyes.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

my buddies getting limits every time no matter how many people go only takes a couple hrs Edgewater. They are in huge schools


----------



## Bluewalleye

Set the drag, I went out of edgewater as well and just couldn't find the walleye on Friday. Do you mind if I ask where you found them at? I got them on Thursday really good, but the fish moved on me and I just couldn't find them. Thanks


----------



## set-the-drag

Night bite run typical program on the wall daytime bandits 60-70 do best 40-45fow once you find a couple start circling them. They are staying in tight packs


----------



## E Leigh

We got ours in 46’. There were great marks 15-20’ down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Limitman

Slow pick today today for us. Started in front wildwood and trolled west over where we were couple weeks ago. Caught 14 left with our 12. Bad Barbie bandit and half hard were best all at 80 back. Speed either side of 2 mph. Scattered marks but were able to pick at them. Beat the really crappy stuff. The morning was beautiful, calm and peaceful. We started at 6 am and had 2 limits by 9 but we stayed one short hoping for a big one for the derby but the best we did was 8 pounds.


----------



## set-the-drag

Pulled 10 in a couple hrs last night out of Edgewater shallow water p10s and bandits


----------



## set-the-drag




----------



## Bluefinn

Limitman said:


> Slow pick today today for us. Started in front wildwood and trolled west over where we were couple weeks ago. Caught 14 left with our 12. Bad Barbie bandit and half hard were best all at 80 back. Speed either side of 2 mph. Scattered marks but were able to pick at them. Beat the really crappy stuff. The morning was beautiful, calm and peaceful. We started at 6 am and had 2 limits by 9 but we stayed one short hoping for a big one for the derby but the best we did was 8 pounds.


Are you guys all pulling in lines or dipsys?


----------



## allwayzfishin

No weights....just flat line behind boards.


----------



## Limitman

Bluefinn said:


> Are you guys all pulling in lines or dipsys?


Sunday we had no dipsys out. We usually do but there was only 2 of us so we just used boards. 80 back no weights.


----------



## set-the-drag

Yeah no need for any assistance working shallow water so the lures are doing the work


----------



## kdn

Cleveland bite remains hot. three man limit in three hours. Best water was 42-44 fow off E72. p10s continues to slay them.

Ken
I Chase Her Charters


----------



## Bluefinn

kdn said:


> Cleveland bite remains hot. three man limit in three hours. Best water was 42-44 fow off E72. p10s continues to slay them.
> 
> Ken
> I Chase Her Charters


Have any of you guys used the new fish cleaning station at 72nd? Does it have outlets for an electric knife?


----------



## kdn

Bluefinn said:


> Have any of you guys used the new fish cleaning station at 72nd? Does it have outlets for an electric knife?


I was there last night late. The lights were off but we cleaned our fish. Disposal worked great. It is a nice place to clean fish. I am headed to do some work on the boat tonight so I will swing by and look for outlets nearby and report back to you.

Ken
I Chase Her Charters


----------



## One guy and a boat

Went of E72nd this afternoon. Fished 43 to 45 ft of water just east of the stadium. Was a slow start only got one up high off the boards. Was running bandits and worm harness. The smallest one hit the worm harness. Decided to try and Target the ones 30 to 35 ft with bandits and bombers. Couldn't get anything on chrome, gold, or anything with stripes. Finally found the winning combination with the hot pink, purple and chartreuse. Two each on the lures shown. Speed was 1.8 to 1.9.I had a nice one on for number six and ended up tangled in another line and got off so I called it a day. Thanks to outwest for the bomber. Beautiful day to be out on the lake today.









Kip


----------



## tlark19

Thanks for the report...gonna give it a try tomorrow


----------



## kdn

I went to my boat this evening to do some maintenance. I stopped at the fish cleaning station to check on the power outlets and there are three or four GFCI outlets there so you are good to go with your eKnife!!!


----------



## monte39

Headed up sunday.


----------



## Kenlow1

Thanks Ken for the heads up on the outlets at the cleaning station. Good to know!


----------



## kdn

Kenlow1 said:


> Thanks Ken for the heads up on the outlets at the cleaning station. Good to know!


your welcome


----------



## Bluefinn

kdn said:


> I went to my boat this evening to do some maintenance. I stopped at the fish cleaning station to check on the power outlets and there are three or four GFCI outlets there so you are good to go with your eKnife!!!


Nice, thanks for checking!


----------



## Gonefishing57

Wow, you guys are doing great! Seems like the bite up there is a little early like everything else. I hope to get to Wildwood in a few weeks.


----------



## ohiojmj

Launched out of Edgewater with Seaturd and son on thurs 5/13, trolling west from shallow to 50' or so passing gold coast. Marks were fair with some empty areas. We pulled a slow pick of 15 decent size including a 28". Didn't find any thick pods of hungry fish, but great warm calm clear day with better bite to come with stable weather upon us. Bandits 80 to 100 back and a few on worm harnesses got most fish.


----------



## Bluefinn

ohiojmj said:


> Launched out of Edgewater with Seaturd and son on thurs 5/13, trolling west from shallow to 50' or so passing gold coast. Marks were fair with some empty areas. We pulled a slow pick of 15 decent size including a 28". Didn't find any thick pods of hungry fish, but great warm calm clear day with better bite to come with stable weather upon us. Bandits 80 to 100 back and a few on worm harnesses got most fish.


Is there a midge hatch starting? Saw a post from Lorain that mentioned it. Looked at the crib cam & see some flying around.


----------



## kdn

Bluefin. There have been a few around but not full blown. I will be in the water in an hour I’ll post a catch and midge report around noon. I’ll be back on the water for a night trip this evening. 
Capt. Ken
I Chase Her Charters


----------



## TRIPLE-J

kdn said:


> Bluefin. There have been a few around but not full blown. I will be in the water in an hour I’ll post a catch and midge report around noon. I’ll be back on the water for a night trip this evening.
> Capt. Ken
> I Chase Her Charters


Lol 
Love that charter name lol


----------



## EYELANDER75

kdn said:


> Bluefin. There have been a few around but not full blown. I will be in the water in an hour I’ll post a catch and midge report around noon. I’ll be back on the water for a night trip this evening.
> Capt. Ken
> I Chase Her Charters


Was a pretty good hatch going on off brathenal couple days ago. Large swarms darkening the sky and few trollers I talked to were marking them on their electronics


----------



## kdn

No midges. Beautiful out on the lake
Slower catch today.

Capt. Ken
I Chase Her Charters


----------



## Bluefinn

kdn said:


> No midges. Beautiful out on the lake
> Slower catch today.
> 
> Capt. Ken
> I Chase Her Charters


Hope it picks up for you


----------



## brewingbear

Only got two today Gold Coast 80’ and 100’ bandits in 44’. One 24” and one 30”


----------



## set-the-drag

My buddy is out now ill have a report later


----------



## Bluefinn

set-the-drag said:


> My buddy is out now ill have a report later


Thanks, I' m going late morning .


----------



## Seaturd

3 man ticket out of Edgewater today. 55 fow, bandits 70-120 back no weights, blue/chrome and blue/clear, 1.4 to 1.8 mph, hand-lined a fat 3 pounder when he hit while I was untangling a coulple of lines. Ended with a triple header and had to throw two back. Saw one other boat.


----------



## kdn

Midge Report... tonight there was a significant increase in those critters. We managed 6 fish in 2 hours. Missed a couple pullbacks and we returned two fish <12"

Capt. Ken
I Chase Her Charters


----------



## juggerman

midges were bad until sunset.4hrs.=5 fish .1st time out. 34fow. goldcoast .one 30.75" 9lb.12oz one 27" 7.4lbs. other 3 were between 19 and 24....had fun...









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

My guys got 7 after 4 hrs last night. The midge hatch must have killes the bite


----------



## Govbarney

Went out from Wildwood this morning, very slow , only managed 4 keepers , all bandits 40-45 ft of water


----------



## Limitman

We were out today fished 6 to 10. Got our 12. Biggest was 8 pounds. Blue chrome bandits 80 back and blue chrome shallow bandits 75 back. Slow pick. 40’ fow from wildwood to easterly today. Lots of boats out. Got checked at the ramp by the fish police. Speed was key 2-2.5. Anything under no go for us. Going tomorrow might try a little east and out from today. Sounded like some did well and a lot didn’t. Early bite was way better.


----------



## ohiojmj

Two man limit out of edgewater today. It took a whilevwith scattered marks and slow pick, but good size. 50' a little west of the high rises. 1.8mph, bandits and djh's 80 to 120 unassisted. Spit out midges a few times when lake flattened

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Flipp

Fished 6-12 at gold coast managed 5. Best for us was 40fow. Also caught my pb 31 in 8lb 2 oz! Chartreuse worm harnesses was the best


----------



## monte39

Tried 40 to 44 fow for five hours managed 3. Moved to 48 to 50 fow got 6 more in two hrs.


----------



## normster30

What's everybody doing, bind out a couple times the past week, no boats = no reports. Marking a few fish, not much action. Tried from Gordon park to Mentor. The hatch is over so where the eyes go? Searching in the morning, hope to give a good report. 95 mil walleyes can't be that hard to find.


----------



## kdn

Fish are scattered but 47-53 fow has been best for us. Bandits 40-80 back unassisted. Put out a variety of color and see what they hit twice then switch to that color. We have only been fishing 2-3 hrs each trip and pull limits or near limits. Speed is usually 1.9-2.4 and we make S patterned turns. Midge hatch a few days ago was our worst night getting only 14 fish for three of us.

Capt Ken
I Chase Her Charters


----------



## normster30

kdn said:


> Fish are scattered but 47-53 fow has been best for us. Bandits 40-80 back unassisted. Put out a variety of color and see what they hit twice then switch to that color. We have only been fishing 2-3 hrs each trip and pull limits or near limits. Speed is usually 1.9-2.4 and we make S patterned turns. Midge hatch a few days ago was our worst night getting only 14 fish for three of us.
> 
> Capt Ken
> I Chase Her Charters


thax (kdn) I'll try a little deeper than I been. I've been doing same pattern but 40 fow.


----------



## One guy and a boat

Hey anyone out of Cleveland today just wondering how I'd make out my 16 ' with the waves.

Kip


----------



## Limitman

One guy and a boat said:


> Hey anyone out of Cleveland today just wondering how I'd make out my 16 ' with the waves.
> 
> Kip


Yes we were out. 1-2 with some white caps from the west. Will post report shortly


----------



## Seaturd

Lake nearly flat when we came in at 4 pm. went 15 for 23, 8 on anti-freeze harnesses behind dipsys 50-70 back, other 7 on cranks. purple/white Flicker minnow, purple/chart bomber, blue chrome bandit. 80-100 back on boards, 1.7-2.1 mph, 55 fow. had fun shoulda limited but had a bunch come unbuttoned. we were out of edgewater


----------



## Limitman

We went out of wildwood. Decided to try 65’ a little northwest. We got 18 and 1 steelhead. Speed was 2.0-2.2. Shallow bandits back 75 and deep bandits back 80. Blue chrome was best as usual. Nothing on spoons or worms for us. Lots fish up high early then lower later in day. Fished from 6:30 to about 11.


----------



## Bluewalleye

I did my normal shallow water thing this morning just east of the gold coast. Ended at 10 am with 7 nice walleye. 5 of them went 23 and 24 inches and one other one at 20". Just like the other day 15' to 16' of water was the hot depth. All fish were caught on a 1/2 ounce jig head with a paddle tail soft plastic on it. I was snap jigging off the bottom and they would pound it pretty good. Love catching them up shallow while they're in it. 
Their were 4 or 5 of us working up shallow, and saw others putting the net in the water once and awhile.


----------



## allwayzfishin

I'm with you on the shallow bite. Love casting for them and feeling the weight on light tackle. Nice job. I've been using jigging raps, shiver minnow and also Zman diesel minnows on a 1/2- 3/4 jig head


----------



## REEL GRIP

allwayzfishin said:


> I'm with you on the shallow bite. Love casting for them and feeling the weight on light tackle. Nice job. I've been using jigging raps, shiver minnow and also Zman diesel minnows on a 1/2- 3/4 jig head


2 buddies, ( good Walleye anglers) fished Thurs. Blanked out deep, moved in to 20ft. and 
got there limit on Jigs and Plastic.


----------



## Bluewalleye

REEL GRIP said:


> 2 buddies, ( good Walleye anglers) fished Thurs. Blanked out deep, moved in to 20ft. and
> got there limit on Jigs and Plastic.


I haven't tried that drop off that happens at just after the 16' mark. I may have to try that when it slows down where I have been catching them. Thanks for the report, I have been having a blast so far. Normally I get them on jerk baits when up shallow, but this year they want it right on the bottom or they aren't taking it for me anyway.


----------



## toby2

Any particular color jig and tail?


----------



## REEL GRIP

toby2 said:


> Any particular color jig and tail?


Didn't ask what plastic. I did ask how heavy and was shocked when he said 1/4


----------



## Bluewalleye

toby2 said:


> Any particular color jig and tail?


Early in the morning I was using white jig head with a white body with silver sparkles on it. Then once the sun came up some, I switched to a combo color of greenish white with a glitter colored gobby color. I snag a couple of 3" gobbys as I was snap jigging it. And yesterday a couple of the walleye I cleaned had gobbys in their bellies.


----------



## toby2

Ok. Thanks


----------



## juggerman

I talked to some kayak walleye fisherman that fished thru the night at edgewater,he stated they caught 100 walleye during the night in close...better fisherman than me.. its all we could do to catch our 12 keepers

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Just took a gander at the crib bouy to see what the data is saying water temperature wist and the big shift is between 20-30 fow so they should be hanging in that zone. Surface is 68. 10' 63. 20' 59 30' 52 to the bottom so in my guesstimation the target zone is 20-30 and thats where we been fishing with decent numbers. Idk just an observation


----------

